# Mechanische Tastatur: Frage zu Switches



## PremiumToaster (23. Februar 2012)

Hallo Leute!
Am Samstag werde ich meine vor ein paar Tagen gekaufte Logitech G110 zurückschaffen, da sie mir nicht gefallen hat. Jetzt habe ich genug von den Rubberdomes und möchte eine mechanische kaufen. 
Ich habe bereits die Qpad MK 50 im Blick, da sie sehr ordentlich aussieht. Da man bei ihr ja die Möglichkeit hat sich die Switches der Tasten auszusuchen stehe ich jetzt vor der Wahl.
Die Blauen fallen für mich eigentlich raus, da mich das Klicken nach einer Zeit sicher stören würde. Wären da also noch die roten, schwarzen und braunen.

Ich spiele eigentlich fast alle möglichen Spiele, vom Shooter wie Battlefield 3 und MW3 zu Rollenspielen wie Skyrim. Aber auch Actionspiele, wie Hitman oder Darksiders zocke ich gerne.
Standardmäßig besitzt die Tastatur ja die MX Red Switches. Von denen habe ich gelesen, dass sie eine Sonderform der Blacks wären aber wegen Fehleranfälligkeit beim schreiben weniger verbreitet sind. Stimmt das?
Und was ist für diese Art von Spielen wohl am besten geeignet?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, damit ich so bald wie möglich einer ordentliche Tastatur habe 

Viele Grüße von Toaster


----------



## Push (24. Februar 2012)

im allgemeinen würde ich die MX Brown als die Allrounder Switches bezeichnen ...
ich selber mag die MX Black aber lieber ...
ich bevorzuge das lineare Verhalten der Switches im Vergleich zum taktilen bei den Brown ...
ist aber wie gesagt Geschmackssache ...


----------



## brennmeister0815 (24. Februar 2012)

_Sooo_ einfach ist das nicht. Welcher Switch einem zusagt, findet man am besten nur durch Probegriffeln heraus. Beispiel: Temporär hatte ich eine Filco Majestouch mit *Blue* Switches und deutschem Tastaturlayout Filco Majestouch Profi Tastatur - Versand in 24h im Shop getDigital . Nach und nach ging mir das "Geklicke" doch zu sehr auf die Nerven, probierte kurzzeitig *Black* Switches The Keyboard Company's FKBN105ML/GRB - German Filco Majestouch, NKR, Linear Action Keyboard , letztendlich sagt mir das taktile Feedback der *Brown* Switches am ehesten zu. Auf dem heimischen Schreibtisch eine DE-TenKeyless The Keyboard Company's FKBN88M/GRB2 - German Filco Majestouch-2, Tenkeyless, NKR, Tactile Action, Keyboard im Büro jene mit DE-Fullsize Tastenlayout The Keyboard Company's FKBN105M/GRB2 - German Filco Majestouch-2, NKR, Tactile Action Keyboard 
Grafisch stellen sich die Eigenschaften der Switches wie folgt dar:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lizz (24. Februar 2012)

Junkiiiiiieee!  
Bin schon neidisch ^^ Will auch ne Filco, aber die Umstände sind mir zu groß. Wenn es die doch nur in einem normalen (deutchen) Online shop geben würde oder im Computerladen nebenan.... kein Ding. Kannst dich ja mal melden, falls du die Majestouch 2 verkaufen willst http://www.keyboardco.com/keyboard_details.asp?PRODUCT=813


----------



## brennmeister0815 (24. Februar 2012)

Ich würde ja gerne die heimische TenKeyless gegen eine neue "Ninja" mit *Brown* Switches austauschen, leider sind mir im Moment die "Umstände zu groß".


----------



## Lizz (24. Februar 2012)

Maaaaaaaaan lass mich! 
Soll doch mal endlich jemand eine größeres Sortiment an Mechas innerhalb Deutchland verkaufen. Soll der seinen Gewinn mit draufrechnen what ever. Ka wieviel Abnehmer dieses Feld hätte, aber ein netter Zusatzverdienst wäre das sicherlich.

ALSO!: Brennmeister du hast eine Aufgabe!! ^^


----------



## brennmeister0815 (24. Februar 2012)

Öhm 
-> § 1: Zuständigkeit prüfen.
Sehe ich aus wie'n LKW-Fahrer, den mal hier mal da Mech-Tastenbretter von der Laderampe fallen...? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lizz (24. Februar 2012)

Ein versuch war es Wert


----------



## brennmeister0815 (24. Februar 2012)

Jaja...


----------



## moparcrazy (24. Februar 2012)

PremiumToaster schrieb:


> Standardmäßig besitzt die Tastatur ja die MX Red Switches. Von denen habe ich gelesen, dass sie eine Sonderform der Blacks wären aber wegen Fehleranfälligkeit beim schreiben weniger verbreitet sind. Stimmt das?
> Und was ist für diese Art von Spielen wohl am besten geeignet?


 "Sonderform der Black's" auch nicht schlecht. Irgendwer hat die Red's hier mal als "Black's für Mädchen" bezeichnet.

Die Red's sind genau wie die Black's linear der unterschied liegt in der deutlich geringeren kraft die bei dem Red Switch aufgebracht werden muss um auszulösen. Da liegt auch das Problem beim Tippen denn ohne das Du es merkst sind zwei Tasten gleichzeitig gedrückt. So wird der Red allgemein nicht für viel Schreiber empfohlen es gibt aber auch Leute die mit dem Red beim Tippen prima klarkommen.

Die Switch Wahl ist auch nicht von Deinen bevorzugten Spielen abhängig sondern einzig und allein von deinem Persönlichem empfinden. Was ich liebe magst Du vielleicht hassen... Da hilft nur selbst ausprobieren!


----------



## Torr Samaho (24. Februar 2012)

sagt mal, wie sind cherry reds für shooter? 
vorausgesetzt, man spielt hauptsächlich egoshooter, und braucht eine dafür optimierte tastatur. 
darauf tippen ist unwichtig (dafür habe ich die ibm model m am net-pc)
habe derzeit eine steelseries 7g mit blacks, aber ermüdungsfreieres und schnelleres auslösen ist immer ein pluspunkt.
wie gut passt da die qpad mk-50 mit reds?


----------



## moparcrazy (24. Februar 2012)

Torr Samaho schrieb:


> sagt mal, wie sind cherry reds für shooter? vorausgesetzt, man spielt hauptsächlich egoshooter, und braucht eine dafür optimierte tastatur.





moparcrazy schrieb:


> Die Switch Wahl ist auch nicht von Deinen  bevorzugten Spielen abhängig sondern einzig und allein von deinem  Persönlichem empfinden.


 Auch bei *Dir* hilft nur ausprobieren.


----------



## OctoCore (24. Februar 2012)

Torr Samaho schrieb:


> habe derzeit eine steelseries 7g mit blacks, aber ermüdungsfreieres und schnelleres auslösen ist immer ein pluspunkt.
> wie gut passt da die qpad mk-50 mit reds?


 
Schneller sind die mit Sicherheit nicht - nur eben leichter zu drücken.
Ich persönlich neige grade beim Zocken manchmal dazu, Tasten bis zur Schreibtischoberfläche durchzuhämmern. 
Nicht das es spielerisch was bringen würde - ist eher ein psychologische Sache -, als ob ein festerer Druck einen festeren Schwerthieb nach sich ziehen würde oder einen stärkeren Bremseffekt in anderen Spielgenres usw. 
Bei Tasten halte ich es wie die Borg: _Widerstand ist zwecklos ..._


----------



## Berky (25. Februar 2012)

Ich hab eine tastatur mit red switches und komme prima damit klar, beim gamen sowie beim schreiben, allerdings hab ich auch hände wie ein mädchen  und mag katzen sehr gerne


----------



## ILastSamuraiI (25. Februar 2012)

@OctoCore: Wer hämmert schon nicht in schwierigen Momenten möglichst kräftig auf die Tasten ein, um seine Spielfigur doch noch dazu zu bringen rechtzeitig nachzuladen (oder was auch immer)... ich hatte da gerade ein kleines Deja-Vue.


----------



## Berky (25. Februar 2012)

[





Torr Samaho schrieb:


> sagt mal, wie sind cherry reds für shooter?


 

Ich spiele hauptsächlich schooter und finde die reds genial. Das marketting, das corsair für seine tastaturen mit red switches wirbt, das sie am besten für schooter geeignet seien, kann ich zumindest für mich mit einen _ja_ beantworten. Besonders in der hitze des gefechts macht sich der geringe wiederstand bezahlt.


----------



## OctoCore (25. Februar 2012)

@ILastSamuraiI - Ebend - ich neige dazu, mich in eine Spielwelt ganz hineinfallen zu lassen - und der Adrenalinausstoß ist auch echt.
Und die Panik auch, wenn mich etwas unangenehm im Game überrascht - und dann haue ich auf die Tasten wie Conan. 
Das allein ist schon ein guter Grund für eine mechanische Tastatur.
Darum mache ich auch nicht wirklich eine Wissenschaft draus. Aber komischerweise halte ich lineare Tasten wie Blacks (und theoretisch auch die Reds) für die subtileren Momente in Spielen eher für ungeeignet. Da wünsche ich mir eine gewisse taktile Rückmeldung von den Tasten - aber auch in der Hitze des Gefechts.
Allerdings sind meine Muskeln und Reflexe nach über einem Jahrzehnt mit MX-Blue-Switches voll darauf eingestellt.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (2. März 2012)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Allerdings sind meine Muskeln...nach über einem Jahrzehnt mit MX-Blue-Switches voll darauf eingestellt.


 Soso. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lizz (2. März 2012)

Ihhhh!!!! xD


----------



## OctoCore (2. März 2012)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Soso.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nicht ganz. Nur die Arme.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (3. März 2012)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Nicht ganz. Nur die Arme.


 Ah so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OctoCore (4. März 2012)

Schon besser. Nur weniger Venen - und weniger Sonnenbank. Und das an den Körper von Sheldon aus _The Big Bang Theory_ montiert.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (5. März 2012)

ILastSamuraiI schrieb:


> @OctoCore: Wer hämmert schon nicht in schwierigen Momenten möglichst kräftig auf die Tasten ein, um seine Spielfigur doch noch dazu zu bringen rechtzeitig nachzuladen (oder was auch immer)... ich hatte da gerade ein kleines Deja-Vue.


 Der da auch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

